# NEW! Acou6tics MIDI Strumming Files (free download)



## vir2 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hey everyone!

We have just released a free download of MIDI strumming files for use with Acou6tics! We are extremely grateful for the response we have received for Acou6tics and as a token of our thanks, we created 156 MIDI files featuring 4/4, 3/4, and 6/8 strumming patterns. We hope these files help users of Acou6tics quickly discover a solid starting point for their compositions and utilize the instrument to its fullest potential!

Download files here.

Check out our quick tutorial of how to use these files and utilize the humanization features in Acou6tics:



Also, watch Acou6tics recreate some of the most famous acoustic guitar licks:



For more info about Acou6tics, check out http://www.vir2.com/instruments/acou6tics/


----------



## drumman (Sep 24, 2015)

Are the "famous acoustic guitar licks" midi files as shown in the video clip available to owners of Acou6tics?


----------



## vir2 (Sep 28, 2015)

drumman said:


> Are the "famous acoustic guitar licks" midi files as shown in the video clip available to owners of Acou6tics?



That seems like a possibility, stay tuned


----------



## drumman (Sep 28, 2015)

Sounds good. Not being a guitarist, MIDI files are a teaching aid for me. Their availability definitely tips me toward purchasing. In fact, MIDI files have been the deciding factor for me when considering several guitar libs, all other things being equal. Maybe I'm the only one on the planet who thinks way, in which case you had best not model your marketing on ME, but I bet there are others who like the ol' MIDI files.


----------



## vir2 (Sep 28, 2015)

drumman said:


> Sounds good. Not being a guitarist, MIDI files are a teaching aid for me. Their availability definitely tips me toward purchasing. In fact, MIDI files have been the deciding factor for me when considering several guitar libs, all other things being equal. Maybe I'm the only one on the planet who thinks way, in which case you had best not model your marketing on ME, but I bet there are others who like the ol' MIDI files.



Thank you very much for your input! The MIDI files were created because like you, other users find them helpful for learning how to use the instrument. MIDI files are also a huge time saver so as we continue to create more products, we'll be utilizing them as much as possible.


----------



## KEnK (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm a long time guitarist and over all midi geek.
I have to say the "famous guitar lick" video is damn impressive.
I've not been able to get that level of realism.
(So I just play the guitar when I need "real")

But watching the vid- some of those "fingerings" are a bit unlikely.
Doesn't matter because it sounds so right.
Except for one thing-
Where was McCartney's foot tap in Blackbird?
Maybe a keyswitch in a future update? 

Excellent programming!

k


----------



## vir2 (Sep 29, 2015)

KEnK said:


> I'm a long time guitarist and over all midi geek.
> I have to say the "famous guitar lick" video is damn impressive.
> I've not been able to get that level of realism.
> (So I just play the guitar when I need "real")
> ...



Wow, thank you for that compliment! Credit must go to Przemyslaw Kopczyk for his incredible programing, a solid composer there. Yea, the fingerings displayed are mostly unlikely, this is due to the script interpreting a note and its pitch without knowing exactly where that note is being played on the fretboard. Long story short, it's getting the note right, just not displaying the correct fingering. 

And I'll definitely need to add the McCartney foot tap to a future update 

-Julian


----------



## catsass (Sep 29, 2015)

vir2 said:


> Yea, the fingerings displayed are mostly unlikely


My initial thoughts as well. 
"My gawd! How long are this guy's fingers?!?"


----------



## KEnK (Sep 29, 2015)

vir2 said:


> And I'll definitely need to add the McCartney foot tap to a future update


Only if you use the actual shoe McCartney was wearing that day.
Beatlemania being what it was, I'm sure some nut has it locked away in a vault somewhere. 

And yes- I did get that about the scripting.
Stringed instruments can be so complex compared to other instruments.
On a guitar there are four places for a middle c, and 6 positions for a 1 octave c major scale!
Crazy!

k


----------



## vir2 (Sep 29, 2015)

catsass said:


> My initial thoughts as well.
> "My gawd! How long are this guy's fingers?!?"



Haha I'll never see that video the same again!



KEnK said:


> Only if you use the actual shoe McCartney was wearing that day.
> Beatlemania being what it was, I'm sure some nut has it locked away in a vault somewhere.
> 
> And yes- I did get that about the scripting.
> ...



Ok deal, I may know a guy who knows a guy who can get the shoe... or maybe the man himself would be open to a stomp sampling session 

In any case, you nailed it on the head, there are way to many variables involved with where someone can play a note on the fretboard, though we think Acou6tics gets as close as you can get!

-Julian


----------



## swcre8s (Dec 21, 2016)

Not sure if my strings are being wonky but, after adding the midi file and assigning Acou6tics 6-string (western picked), itnnn only plays the chord with no strumming pattern. Am I missing something?


----------



## alexaudio (Oct 20, 2018)

Hi, could I ask what license these MIDI files have been released under? Thanks, Alex


----------

